
Two Strains of Polio Down, One to Go - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/two-strains-of-polio-down-one-to-go1/
======
SpikeDad
How does this happen - Facebook tells me that vaccines don't work and disease
isn't caused by viruses and bacteria.

